# Come laugh at the idiot trying to hit his first rail



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Stupid Snowboarder - YouTube


That idiot would be me. :laugh:

This is my second season and my first time on the board since March and my first try ever on powderpak or a rail. It ends in a lovely fail. I got a good laugh out of it so maybe you will too.

I was working a fundraising event for my local park and only had a couple free minutes but by the third try I was able to hit my first rail and kinda look like I knew what I was doing.

I was nervous about trying this for the first time on fake snow and in front of so many people. Once I made a jackass out of myself the first time, there was nothing left to worry about and it went smooth. Go fig.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

hahaha nice I got a little chuckle out of that. You could just see it start to go wrong.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> hahaha nice I got a little chuckle out of that. You could just see it start to go wrong.


haha, yeah as soon as I drifted to the left side of the frame it was like uh...boom.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a fun setup going though. Any vids of some later hits?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Well the approach looked really sketch so can't really blame you for washing out. Decent snowpack is better for learning on since you're naturally going to check like 3 times as you approach the few times you start hitting a rail. Trying to do that on a carpet setup isn't the easiest things.

I'm sure you'll be dropping hammers by the end of this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

looked like he had a couple more vid's on youtube last one I watched he hit the rail :thumbsup:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Looks like you guys had a fun setup going though. Any vids of some later hits?


It was actually a sweet event we put on. We had two runs, one powderpak (Parx - Boarding the Midwest All Day, Everyday.) and the other ice rink snow.

Dunno if you meant better videos of people that actually know wtf their doing or if you meant my dumb ass. haha

Here was my second run; Almost! - YouTube

The third one, which I nailed, is the one that didn't get filmed. I was bummed about that. It's like not getting a baby's first steps on camera.

Then there was this guy;


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Well the approach looked really sketch so can't really blame you for washing out. Decent snowpack is better for learning on since you're naturally going to check like 3 times as you approach the few times you start hitting a rail. Trying to do that on a carpet setup isn't the easiest things.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be dropping hammers by the end of this season. :thumbsup:


Yeah, that really got me pumped for the snow to fall. Once I fell I was just pumped to try again instead of being nervous.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Then there was this guy;



SCORPION!!!!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

sabatoa said:


>


its been a while since ive seen a scorpion this beautiful

perfect extension
a little boned out for style
perfect execution

i give it a 10/10


----------



## tik (Oct 28, 2011)

How about this one? Someone I know from school lol
Attempting to jump the tree! - YouTube


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

tik said:


> How about this one? Someone I know from school lol
> Attempting to jump the tree! - YouTube


that was a gnarly scorpion! hahaha :laugh:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

tik said:


> How about this one? Someone I know from school lol
> Attempting to jump the tree! - YouTube


the screaming at the end really made that one count :laugh:


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

we all gotta start somewhere!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Sabato I feel for ya that Powderpak even when you get used to it (I'm pretty comfortable on it now except sometimes it is hard to get enough speed at my size, and IIRC you are a bit bigger than me) is still a relatively sketchy approach no matter what compared to real snow. You definitely can't edge but you can kind of pivot & skid to keep yourself straight but you definitely can't make big adjustments if you're not on the right line you just have to ride it out and lose a turn  unless you're trying to perfect the backside buttslide.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

tik said:


> How about this one? Someone I know from school lol
> Attempting to jump the tree! - YouTube


I bet that helmet saved your buddy from some stitches.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

we need a place on the forum dedicated to wipe out/crash videos. That would provide some solid entertainment.
By the way nice work on this vid:thumbsup::thumbsup:, It'll be way easier on snow.


----------

